# اولاد نوح



## synthia (27 يونيو 2008)

في العهد القديم سفر التكوين الاصحاح التاسع آية18،أود ان اسأل بالنسبة لاةلاد نوح الذين هم سام وحام (الذي هو أبو كنعان) ويافث:
مما قرأته في تفسير انطونيوس فكري وفهمته ان سام نسله هم اليهود والذين منهم كان السيد المسيح (واليهود الموجودون الآن على ما أظن لانهم يقولون عن أنفسهم انهم ساميين وان من عاداهم عادى السامية)، ويافث الذي ملأ نسله اوروبا وامريكا واستراليا، ثم حام من يكونون نسله في هذا الزمن؟ هل هم العرب (أظن ذلك)..
والقصة التي وردت بأن نوح شرب الخمر حتى سكر( وقد ذكر في التفسير انه لم يكن يعرف انه خمر يذهب كرامة الانسان) ثم تعرى وبانت عورته ورآه كنعان ابن حام، واستهزأ به ونادى أخويي حام اللذان هما سام ويافث لكنهما سترا عورته بطريقة دون ان يريا شيئا..
القصة تعرفونها أكيد ولن أكملها ولكن سؤالي:
أخطأ كنعان مع جده بهذا الامر فلعنه نوح ولعن ذريته وقال انهم يكونون عبيدا عند نسل سام؟
هل لهذا أي علاقة بأيامنا هذه مما يعانيه العرب من ذل وما يتحصل عليه اليهود من مجد، بالاضافة الى انه جاء في التفسير :"وليعرف موسي والشعب لماذا يعاقب الله الكنعانيين ولماذا يأخذ اليهود أرضهم، هذا بسبب خطية كنعان ولعنة "ابيه نوح له" يعني يقصد هنا ايام موسى وليس ايامنا هذه؟؟ ام ان هذه اللعنة ممتدة الى القيامة؟
واليس في قول نوح " مبارك الرب اله سام وليكن كنعان عبدا لهم.."شيء يمكن ان اسميه حجة اليهود الان فيما يفعلونه في العالم وبالاخص في فلسطين (ولا يقول لي أحد ان لهم حق بناءا على هذه الايات)؟؟
أرجو ان تكون فكرتي اتضحت، والامور التي أسأل عنها ليست بسبب عدم فهم لأانني اقرأ التفسير قبل ان اسأل ولكنها أمور أقرب الى الفكرية وهذه لها كتب متخصصة لا أعرف اين اجدها..
شكرا لكم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*

نوح وعريه 
إذ خرج نوح إلى الأرض الجديدة التى غسلتها مياة الطوفان " إبتدأ نوح يكون فلاحا وغرس كرما " ( تك 9 : 20 ) لم يكن " عاملا فى الأرض " ( تك 4 : 2 ) كما كان قايين بل فلاحا يغرس كرما ، نوح يشير إلى السيد المسيح الذى جاءنا كفلاح يغرس كرمه من جديد ، أى الكنيسة التى صارت كما فى أرض جديدة ترتوى بمياة الروح القدس وتغتسل بدم السيد المسيح القدوس . 

غرس نوحا كرما .. غالبا ما كان يعرف فاعلية عصير الكرم المختمر ... لذا يرى بعض الآباء فى نوح أنه أول من اختبر المسكر ! ، إن كان قد سكر بمعرفة أو غير معرفة فقد تعرى ، وسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس هذا الضعف ليؤكد لنا أن الخلاص لم يكن بسبب بر نوح الذاتى فإن كان بارا إنما بسبب نعمة الله الفائقة التى كانت تسنده . 

+ + ساعة سكر واحدة عرت ( نوحا ) الذى ظل مستترا طوال ستمائة عام بالوقار ، يا لسلطان الخمر ، فقد جعلت ذاك الذى لم تغلبه مياة الطوفان أن يصير عاريا ! 

الخطية هى بالحقيقة الخمر المسكر الذى يعرى النفس ويفضحها ، أما السيد المسيح فهو اللباس البهى الذى يستر النفس من فضيحتها الأبدية . 

+ + إذ تعرى نوح أبصر حام عورة أبيه ، أما سام ويافث فبوحى الناموس الطبيعى حرصا ألا يبصرا عورة أبيهما ، هنا تظهر وحدة الناموس الطبيعى والناموس المكتوب وتطابقهما ، إذ يحذر الناموس الإنسان من كشف عورة الأب أو الأم ( لا 8 : 6 – 18 ) ، هذا وكشف العورة لا يفهم فقط بالمعنى الحرفى البحت ، إنما ربما يقصد به عدم الأعتداء على زوجة الأب أو ارتكاب الفتاة شرا مع زوج أمها ! ... لكن ما فعله حام كان فيه سخرية بأبيه المتعرى بالمعنى الحرفى لمعنى التعرية . 

+ + رأى القديس جيروم فى قصة نوح هذه صورة رمزية للسيد المسيح الذى شرب كأس الألم ، ومن أجلنا تعرى على الصليب ، فسخر به الأشرار ( حام ) بينما آمن به الأمم ( سام ويافث ) . 

( 5 ) نبوة نوح عن كنعان وسام ويافث 
" فلما استيقظ نوح من خمره علم ما فعل به إبنه الصغير " ( ع 24 ) . أن المقصود بأبنه الصغير هنا حفيده كنعان بن حام 

أن حاما وأبنه كنعان إشتركا فى السخرية بنوح ، فكانا يمثلان الذين يصلبون السيد المسيح المصلوب لأنفسهم مرة ثانية ، ويشهرونه بسبب أعمالهم الشريرة ( عب 6 : 6 ) . وقد لعن نوح حفيده كنعان ، مباركا إله سام وطالبا الخيرات ليافث .... وقد جاءت كلماته تحمل نبوة عن الأجيال المقبلة ، ويلاحظ فيها الآتى : 

( 1 ) لم يلعن نوح إبنه حاما بل حفيده كنعان ، لأن حفيده كان أكثر سخرية به من إبنه ؛ هذا ويرى الشهيد يوستين أن الإبن الذى باركه الله بفمه من قبل مع أخوته لا يمكن أن يلعن ، وقد حلت اللعنة بالإبن الذى مارس خطية أبيه و بصورة أبشع . هذا ومن ناحية أخرى فإن دعوة كنعان بعبد العبيد أى النزول إلى أدنى صور العبيد إنما هى نبوة عن الكنعانيين الذين عاندوا الله وانحرفوا إلى الرجاسات الوثنية مثل تقديم أبنائهم ذبائح للأصنام ( لا 18 : 25 – 28 ، تث 20 : 17 ، 18 ) . 

( 2 ) حين تحدث عن سام ، بارك " إله سام " ، إذ منهم خرج إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ؛ إن النبوة تحققت بولادة السيد المسيح منهم حسب الجسد ، فإن كان إسم " سام " يعنى ( سام ) أو ( عال ) فأى إسم أسمى من السيد المسيح الذى فاح عبيره فى كل موضع ؟* * 

( 3 ) جاءت النبوة عن " يافث " والذى يعنى ( توسع ) أو ( ملء ) أن الله يفتح له فيسكن فى مساكن سام ، فقد إتسعت مساكن سام كنيسة ( السيد المسيح ) لتقبل ملء الأمم ، أى تقبل يافث فيها .

الى الاخ السائل بخصوص لعنة نوح الى كنعان انني احييك على دراستك لكلمة الله واتمنى ان يكون سؤالك على سبيل المعرفة للحقيقة وهي كالتالي :
ان حام والد كنعان هو احد اخوته الثلاث ولكن ما فعله حام يختلف عما فعله اخويه سام ويافث 
فان نوح بعدما خرج من الفلك غرس كرما واكل من العنب وعصر منه ولكنه قد لا يدري ما يفعله الذي شرب منه فسكر وفقد اتزانه وتعرى وهذه من عواقب شرب الخمر انه يعري الانسان ويجلب اللعنة لاولاده 
اما بالنسبة الى حام والد كتعان :
1- دخل الى خباء ابيه فهو عمل ما لا ينبغي ان يعمله فكان مقتحما اذ دخل الى خباء والده الخاص في والده 
2- ابصر حام عورة ابيه أي تامل في هذه الصورة التي كان يليق به ان يرفضها ويعمل ما عمله اخويه ويغطي عورة والده لكنه تامل في عورة والده وهذا دليل على ذهنه المظلم ويقول الكتاب ان اله هذه الدهر اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين وعارفي الحق فهو في ذهن مظلم 
3- اخبر اخوته وهذا الاخبار يدل على امرين الاول: انه لا يحب والده لان المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا فاين هذه المحبة في حام وثانيا :سخر من ابيه والدليل على ذلك انه خبر اخويه فهو صاحب وشاية لانه كان يليق به كابن ان لا ينقل الخبر المسيء لسمعة والده لكن هذه الصفات السيئة في حام والد كنعان جعلت والده ان يلخصها بعبارة ملعون حام والد كنعان لانه من احتقر ابيه ينطفىء سراجه في حد قة الظلام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 9: 20-27 أن نوحاً لما أراد أن يلعن ابنه حام، لعن حفيده كنعان بن حام وقال «ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته» (آية 25). فلماذا يتحمَّل الابن وِزر أبيه، مع أن التثنية 24: 16 تقول إن الابن لا يناله العقاب بسبب أبيه؟ ثم: هل توافق التوارة على أن الأخ يستعبد أخاه، فيكون كنعان عبد العبيد لإخوته؟».

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد ما يدل على أن لعن كنعان كان بسبب خطية أبيه حام. ثم أن نوحاً كنبي استطاع بروح النبوَّة أن يرى الاتجاهات الروحية لأولاده وأحفاده، فقال ما قاله من بركة ولعنة وهو يرى بالروح ما سيفعلونه. فلم يتحمل كنعان وزر خطية أبيه حام.

أما من جهة العبودية، فقد كان الإسرائيلي يستخدم أخاه الإسرائيلي استخداماً رفيقاً حسب وصية لاويين 25: 46 «أما إخوتكم بنو إسرائيل فلا يتسلّط إنسان على أخيه بعنف». كما يأمر خروج 21: 16 بقتل من يسرق إنساناً ليبيعه أو ليحتفظ به كرهينة. ويقول إشعياء 58: 16 إن العبادة التي يقبلها الرب هي إطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً وقطع كل نير.


----------



## synthia (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*

شكرا لك أخ اعريغوريوس على الرد الذي استفدت منه..
وسؤالي لم يكن بغيه التفسير لأنني قرأت تفسيره من تفسير أنطونيوس فكري ولكن سؤالي كان الى حد ما فكري، وهذه الفكرة باختصار شديد: ان ما مدى ترابط هذه القصة لأبناء نوح وما كان من لعنة او بركة على نسلهم وبين ما يحصل الان (باعتبار النسل)؟
يعني اليهود.. الفلسطينيين.. ارض فلسطين.. أهل اوروبا وأمريكا..
والاحداث العالمية
وما يسمى بمعاداة السامية ونحوها
هل هناك مفكرين مسيحيين عرب او غرب اشاروا الى ذلك؟(أقصد الربط بين القصة وبين ما يحصل الان)
وانني أظن ان اليهود قد يستندون الى مثل هذه القصص؟ أليس كذلك؟
شكرا لكم، أرجو ان لا تحتوي اسئلتي على أي تلميح او خروج عن قوانين المنتدى، فالرد قد يكون بجمل عامة جدا أفهم من خلالها الامر 
شكرا لك مجددا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*



> شكرا لك أخ اعريغوريوس على الرد الذي استفدت منه..
> وسؤالي لم يكن بغيه التفسير لأنني قرأت تفسيره من تفسير أنطونيوس فكري ولكن سؤالي كان الى حد ما فكري، وهذه الفكرة باختصار شديد: ان ما مدى ترابط هذه القصة لأبناء نوح وما كان من لعنة او بركة على نسلهم وبين ما يحصل الان (باعتبار النسل)؟




*لا اعتقد ذلك 
إنما هى نبوة عن الكنعانيين الذين عاندوا الله وانحرفوا إلى الرجاسات الوثنية مثل تقديم أبنائهم ذبائح للأصنام ( لا 18 : 25 – 28 ، تث 20 : 17 ، 18 ) . *




> وانني أظن ان اليهود قد يستندون الى مثل هذه القصص؟ أليس كذلك؟



*سمحني اخويا انت تظن ولا تظن نحن نمشي علي الكتاب المقدس  وليس ظنون *


----------



## geegoo (28 يونيو 2008)

الاخت / سنثيا
النبؤات الكتابية لا يمكن دراستها بمعزل عن باقي الكتاب المقدس ... 
فهناك ...
+ نبؤات كتبت و تحققت في العهد القديم ...
+ و نبؤات كتبت في العهد القديم و تحققت علي مدي حياة السيد المسيح علي الارض
+ و نبؤات كتبت في العهد القديم و تحققت بعد صعود السيد المسيح .. مثل رفض اليهود و دخول الامم للايمان ...
+ و نبؤات في العهد الجديد في سفر " رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي " و معظمها لم يتحقق لانها خاصة بنهاية العالم ...
ما أقصده هو صعوبة دراسة النبؤات كل علي حدة ...
بل يجب بصبر و اجتهاد ان ندرس الكتاب المقدس ككل ...
ارجو ان تكون نقطتي واضحة لك ...
سلام و نعمة ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*

++++ أضم صوتى لأخى الحبيب / geegoo ، فى عدم التفسير للنبوات بدون علم كامل ، لأن التفسير الخاطئ للنبوات ، يتعادل مع إدعاء النبوة بالكذب : فالنبى الكذاب والمفسر الكذاب كلاهما يعملان بروح الضلال .
++++ لا يقدر على تفسير النبوءات الإلهية ، إلاَّ من أعطاه الله روح النبوّة ، إذ لا يحكم الجسدانى فى الروحيات ، بل الروحانى هو الذى يحكم فى كل شيئ ( 1كو 2: 15 ) .
++++ لذلك لايجب أن يفسر النبوءة إى شخص من عندياته هو وبعقله هو ، بل المُعطى من الله .
++++ فعندما يجرؤ شخص على تفسير بنوءة ، فكأنه يقول أن الله أعطاه هذه العطية ، فإما أن يكون صادقاً ، وإما أن يكون كاذباً ، فيتساوى مع النبى الكذّاب . ++ إذ يصير مثل اللذين إدعيا المعرفةالنبوئية ، وتجرءا على تحديد موعد القيامة ، والمكتوب عنهما :- [  اللَّذَانِ *زَاغَا عَنِ الْحَقِّ*، قَائِلَيْنِ: «إِنَّ الْقِيَامَةَ قَدْ صَارَتْ» فَيَقْلِبَانِ إِيمَانَ قَوْمٍ. ] 2تى 2: 18 .


----------



## synthia (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اولاد نوح*

شكرا اغريغوريوس، شكرا geegoo، شكرا مكرم...
خلاص وصلت الرسالة وفهمت المبدأ 
شكرا لكم على الرد


----------

